# Sticky  Tires.



## wjjones

Michener's Grass Roots, Inc. 1085 Spur Road, Souderton, PA 18964 | 800-523-5378


----------



## wjjones

Odering my 3rd set from this site today. They do some price matching as well..


----------



## Thomas

Looking forward to update,for next year I need couple set for Cub 2042.

Ebay has what I want but not so trusting on how the person wrote,and IH dealer price four tires:dazed:


----------



## bigdaddygb

not one set of 24x12-12 tires... otr brand has them


----------



## wjjones

bigdaddygb said:


> not one set of 24x12-12 tires... otr brand has them


 Contact Duane at mgrassroots.com he might be able to get them for you....If not it doesnt hurt to check..


----------



## bigdaddygb

i have found them online but it never hurts to ask and see what his price would be.


----------



## bigdaddygb

Well I asked about the OTR tracmasters and they quoted me for Carlisle's AT100. IMHO not even close to the same type of tire. But I asked none the less and even sent a pic back of what I was looking for and described why I like the OTR over the Carlisle. So we shall see.


----------



## wjjones

bigdaddygb said:


> Well I asked about the OTR tracmasters and they quoted me for Carlisle's AT100. IMHO not even close to the same type of tire. But I asked none the less and even sent a pic back of what I was looking for and described why I like the OTR over the Carlisle. So we shall see.



Any reply yet?


----------



## bigdaddygb

nope.. guess they don't care or don't sell them.. but that's ok.. i got my rims coming soon and i'll be getting my tires in a few weeks later.
Can't say I didn't try. I always try to help someone out that is struggling through the business world. Love the little mom and pop stores.. they are what made this country good.. and since we have gone major corp. The good ole' USA is headed to the cr4apper.. I mean look at our house and senate.. all about "what's in it for me!!" and not the people of the USA. Love mY country hate the people running it into the ground!!


----------



## wjjones

bigdaddygb said:


> nope.. guess they don't care or don't sell them.. but that's ok.. i got my rims coming soon and i'll be getting my tires in a few weeks later.
> Can't say I didn't try. I always try to help someone out that is struggling through the business world. Love the little mom and pop stores.. they are what made this country good.. and since we have gone major corp. The good ole' USA is headed to the cr4apper.. I mean look at our house and senate.. all about "what's in it for me!!" and not the people of the USA. Love mY country hate the people running it into the ground!!



Glad to hear you found some..


----------



## Gibby

Best prices I've found, and I've looked a lot is Greater Cleveland Tire.


----------



## wjjones

They have went up a little but when I got the Carlisle Super lug 20x10x8 they where $132 with shipping. Duane, and Gary are really good to do business with, and they will do some price matching.


----------



## Fluid

wjjones said:


> They have went up a little but when I got the Carlisle Super lug 20x10x8 they where $132 with shipping. Duane, and Gary are really good to do business with, and they will do some price matching.


Is that for two tires?


----------



## Fluid

bigdaddygb said:


> nope.. guess they don't care or don't sell them.. but that's ok.. i got my rims coming soon and i'll be getting my tires in a few weeks later.
> Can't say I didn't try. I always try to help someone out that is struggling through the business world. Love the little mom and pop stores.. they are what made this country good.. and since we have gone major corp. The good ole' USA is headed to the cr4apper.. I mean look at our house and senate.. all about "what's in it for me!!" and not the people of the USA. Love mY country hate the people running it into the ground!!


What do you drive?


----------



## wjjones

Fluid said:


> Is that for two tires?





Yes 2- 20x10x8 Carlisle super lug tires. That has been awhile back though they are $75 each now. If you find a cheaper price they will do some price matching though.


----------



## Fluid

wjjones said:


> Yes 2- 20x10x8 Carlisle super lug tires. That has been awhile back though they are $75 each now. If you find a cheaper price they will do some price matching though.


Yah, You can't beat price matching. 
How is their turn around time?


----------



## bigdaddygb

Fluid said:


> What do you drive?


i have a craftsman 24hp garden tractor i use to plow, till, cultivate, pull wagons with and just all around yard work ( cut grass) with. The grass tires it came with suck to say the least. That is why i am upgrading.. Haven't bought them yet a few things came up ..


----------



## wjjones

Fluid said:


> Yah, You can't beat price matching.
> How is their turn around time?




I got mine within the same week I ordered them.


----------



## Fluid

wjjones said:


> I got mine within the same week I ordered them.


That's great service. That's great to see a company do things right.


----------



## thirdroc17

Fluid said:


> Yah, You can't beat price matching.
> How is their turn around time?



I find it real easy to beat price matching, I call it service. That local guy that spends a lot of time finding exactly what you need, then providing service and support after the sale.


Support your local dealer. Support your local businesses. Or they will go away. When they go, so does the local economy. I know a lot of jobless people as a result of the failure to do so.


----------



## wjjones

thirdroc17 said:


> I find it real easy to beat price matching, I call it service. That local guy that spends a lot of time finding exactly what you need, then providing service and support after the sale.
> 
> 
> Support your local dealer. Support your local businesses. Or they will go away. When they go, so does the local economy. I know a lot of jobless people as a result of the failure to do so.




I wish we still had a local guy they where all pushed out of business by the big chain retail stores.


----------



## thirdroc17

wjjones said:


> I wish we still had a local guy they where all pushed out of business by the big chain retail stores.


Which is exactly why I go the local tire store. You'd be surprised how often their prices are withing pennies of the big chains, yet, no one goes because they "assume" the big box store will be cheaper.

I NEVER go to Wal-Mart. They have run way too many businesses out of business with their underhanded techniques. Unfortunately, the big chains have run most of the local lumberyards out of business, so no choice there.

It's just sad to drive through a small town and see half of the stores sitting empty, local businesses destroyed, entire communities gone, because you might save a nickel by driving 20 miles to big box store, or ordering from the internet.

Just sad.


----------



## Fluid

thirdroc17 said:


> Which is exactly why I go the local tire store. You'd be surprised how often their prices are withing pennies of the big chains, yet, no one goes because they "assume" the big box store will be cheaper.
> 
> I NEVER go to Wal-Mart. They have run way too many businesses out of business with their underhanded techniques. Unfortunately, the big chains have run most of the local lumberyards out of business, so no choice there.
> 
> It's just sad to drive through a small town and see half of the stores sitting empty, local businesses destroyed, entire communities gone, because you might save a nickel by driving 20 miles to big box store, or ordering from the internet.
> 
> Just sad.


What brand of car/truck do you drive?


----------



## thirdroc17

Fluid said:


> What brand of car/truck do you drive?


Ford. I know, if I was truly supporting American industry, it would be Toyota. Instead, I choose to go to the dealer I've dealt with for 34 years. When they need repairs, they go back to the dealer. Which is one hell of a strain on a $16,000 a year income, but I choose to support the local economy.


----------



## ben70b

We got a local tire guy here, he'll sell you any kinda tire you want and he is the cheapest around. He works out of an old two car garage that is kinda a dump but I guess that keeps his overhead down witch in turn keeps our tire cost down.


----------



## Fluid

thirdroc17 said:


> Ford. I know, if I was truly supporting American industry, it would be Toyota. Instead, I choose to go to the dealer I've dealt with for 34 years. When they need repairs, they go back to the dealer. Which is one hell of a strain on a $16,000 a year income, but I choose to support the local economy.


Your a good man, most people drive imports. You are right to buy locally. I do the same. I would rather push American iron then drive japanese. I grew up in Saginaw and most my family worked in the auto industry. Deep Respect: Fluid


----------



## thirdroc17

Saginaw isn't too far from me.

It ticks me off that American made products are so hard to find. I try to, but if you can't find one, what can you do? Also, on my limited income, I can't always afford it. American companies have forgotten what Henry Ford said, (and I have to paraphrase at best) "How can I stay in business if I don't pay my employees enough to buy my product?"

Can you believe I actually had one employer tell me it was "Walmartization, we have to cut your pay in order to keep our profits up."

I've boycotted the Chinese economy supporting Walmart for many years. That one company has done more to ruin this nation's economy than anyone else, what with all the brides it's paid out in Washington to keep import tariff's off Chinese imported goods. Tariffs are to keep the playing field level, Walmart with their huge profits they use to buy Washington with, has made sure it's tilted in their favor.


----------



## Cublover

Fluid said:


> Your a good man, most people drive imports. You are right to buy locally. I do the same. I would rather push American iron then drive japanese. I grew up in Saginaw and most my family worked in the auto industry. Deep Respect: Fluid


 It is so hard to buy 'American' anymore. I went tire shopping and found B F Goodrich made in China. I bought Coopers that were imported from Ohio. (from the local guy)
My Dodge Ram was built in Mexico, the GMC came from Canada. My Subaru was built 70 miles south of Chicago. There are more 'imported' pieces on the Dodge and GMC than the Subi. Almost every part on the Outback is stamped Made in USA. 
I didn't buy any of them new. They were sitting on the back row at the dealerships.


----------



## thirdroc17

The "most made in America" car is the Toyota. My Ford came from Mexico. What's a guy to do?


----------



## wjjones

thirdroc17 said:


> The "most made in America" car is the Toyota. My Ford came from Mexico. What's a guy to do?




We bought a new 2013 Hyundai it is made in Korea but american workers assembly them here, and thats a good thing. It brings jobs back here that way. It is the 2nd Hyundai we have bought, and they really stand behind the 10 year 100,000 mile warranty.


----------



## thirdroc17

I had a Plymouth Neon a few years back, the sticker read, "Assembled in the USA". Until this country lays on import duties like other countries do to our products, there won't be anything truly "Make in USA". But that's a whole other can of worms.


----------



## pogobill

thirdroc17 said:


> The "most made in America" car is the Toyota. My Ford came from Mexico. What's a guy to do?


My '04 f-150 and my '50 ford Custom both came from Texas.


----------



## Cublover

pogobill said:


> My '04 f-150 and my '50 ford Custom both came from Texas.


The 47 Dodge has "Made in Detroit, Michigan, U.S.A." stamped on the grill.

Pogo, That's kinda strange, isn't it? Since you live in Canada, You can buy 'American made, but we can't??


----------



## wjjones

thirdroc17 said:


> I had a Plymouth Neon a few years back, the sticker read, "Assembled in the USA". Until this country lays on import duties like other countries do to our products, there won't be anything truly "Make in USA". But that's a whole other can of worms.





Yep like the companies that move from here to another country but still want to send their products back here for us to buy. They dont want to put people here to work but they want them to buy their stuff.


----------



## Cgmk1retired

I'm looking for 2 front tires for my 1939 9n! 3 rib 4/6 ply 16" 
Will consider used but prefer new!
Thanks Bill


Sent from my QTASUN1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

